# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  ERROR 1920 при установке программы.

## swoop

Не получается переустановить программу для считывания ID-карты, с помощью которой можно входить в интернет банк и т.д. 
Никаких папок с её компонентами вроде не осталось, а при установке вылетает окно ERROR 1920.В чём может быть проблема, и как её исправить?
Надо ли высылать протоколы исследования системы?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Ошибка связана с отсутствием прав администратора - там же написано: Удостоверьтесь, что у Вас достаточно прав, чтобы запустить службу. В техподдержку производителя обращались?

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- Пуск > Выполнить... > %SystemRoot%\system32\services.msc /s посмотрите что там со службами на которые ругается инсталлер
...ну, а о правах вам уже Rene-gad сказал

----------


## swoop

> Удостоверьтесь, что у Вас достаточно прав, чтобы запустить службу.


В каком смысле достаточно прав?Раньше эта программа стояла, и всё работало.



> В техподдержку производителя обращались?


Да, пожалуй надо  обратиться.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Всё спасибо проблема решена, сам нашёл.Там в службе было поставлено-вход с учётной записью, а надо было с системной учётной записью.
Даа..рановато я обрадовался.Установить то установил, но работать всё равно не стало. :Sad: Что-то в реестре колдовать надо.

----------

